# 关于网络安装的一些想法

## linky_fan

前一阵子买了一台华硕的s5, 因为没有配外置的光驱和软驱, 所以装系统的时候比较麻烦.

1, 先搞定了win, 用的是dhcp+ad+ris+pxe的网络安装方式, 直接从网卡引导完成整个系统的安装(就是不让分区, 直接把整个硬盘划成一个分区)

2, 现在想搞定gentoo, 基本思想是先通过网络pxe安装一个宿主系统,然后再gentoo, 宿主系统为mandrake或fc3(主要是2.6的内核才可以用nptl的方法安装gentoo)

问题是, 如果不用宿主系统, 直接用u盘什么的启动再安装可不可以(估计需要patch出一个usb版本的gentoo install, 最好集成无线网卡驱动 :Laughing:  )?

不知道大家还有没有什么好办法? 先谢谢了.

----------

## liuspider

没记错的话，有人做过 USB 启动的gentoo安装系统的，google 一把吧　

----------

## linky_fan

ok, 回头google去, thanks

----------

## tecehux

看看这里:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_LiveCD_and_LiveUSB

不过我前一阵按里边的方法试的时候编译了所有的portage后就进行不下去了．

----------

## Hauser

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> 没记错的话，有人做过 USB 启动的gentoo安装系统的，google 一把吧　

 

Is this http://www.flashlinux.org.uk/ what you are talking about?

----------

## linky_fan

已经通过pxe + dhcp + tftp + ftp 搞定了一个centos 4 , 接下来就是gentoo了 :Wink: 

----------

## tecehux

 *linky_fan wrote:*   

> 已经通过pxe + dhcp + tftp + ftp 搞定了一个centos 4 , 接下来就是gentoo了

 

我做的时候是用nfs,把一台已经装好gentoo的主机的/usr/portage/distfiles和/usr/portage/packages共享

----------

## linky_fan

原来的rhel3 用ftp安装的话是text界面的, nfs才是有图形可选的, 现在到了centos 4 ,ftp都是图形的, 一开始用ad+dhcp+dns+ris+pxe安装xp的时候还不让分区的,真是郁闷的,后来装好以后用pq调整了一下的.linux下就好多了 :Wink: 

----------

## linky_fan

就在gentoo 2005.0出来之前一天搞定了gentoo 2004.3 :Very Happy: , 用的是chroot的方法， 好处是一边可以上网看咚咚，一边可以和mm聊天，一边还可以gentoo， 感觉和当初装lfs时候一样，挺享受的。

发现几个好玩的地方：

 autoconf不用再装很多相同的包了，emerge system也可以过的。

 gensplash没法用，只看到企鹅头的说，splashutils也装不上，一用1024x768的initrd就报mtrr出错，换成800x600就好了。

 xorg用上了6.8.2，不过在fvwm下透明and阴影没法用（本来就不喜欢 :Embarassed: ）

----------

## ruf

没有那么麻烦，用另一台机器（vmware也可以）启动knoppix livecd，然后启动knoppix里面的远程终端service(wizard的很好配)。再在你的S5上网络启动，就进入knoppix terminal了，还是KDE界面的！然后在本地安装gentoo(这个就不多说了)。

这样的好处是不用安装过渡系统，只要刻一张knoppix cd，如果有vmware的话连CD都不用准备了，完全的“乾坤大挪移”，呵呵！

----------

## linky_fan

 *Quote:*   

> 没有那么麻烦，用另一台机器（vmware也可以）启动knoppix livecd

 

呵呵, 那台也没有光驱, 只有网络 :Laughing:  所以才出次下策的.

----------

